# HELP!!!!How did you get rid of skunk smell?



## Parkers Parents (Feb 21, 2008)

Parker got sprayed tonight and it is horrible:yuck:. I cant smell anything but the skunk now. What or how did you get the smell out of their fur?
Parker smells on his face and head.

Please Help


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

My grandmother always gave our little poodle a bath in vinegar mixed with tomato juice. Good luck...... That odor sticks too anything it comes in contact with for days!.... So I'd be careful about getting it in the house.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is the forum thread for getting rid of the smell.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=20973

Good luck


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh noo... yuck. The best recipe usually involves Hydrogen Peroxide, dish detergent, and baking soda.

Here's a link to four different recipes:

http://dogs.about.com/cs/generalcare/p/skunk.htm


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I really don't know, good luck, poor boy, poor you


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

1 qt peroxide
1/4 cup baking soda
1 tbsp dish liquid

Wash in warm water. Repeat if necessary. Wash final time with regular dog shampoo.

I have heard some people swear by tomato juice also which may be safer than this solution around his head and face. 

I have a skunk here tonight too. My dogs are scratching at the door trying to get out, they know it is out there. I can smell it in the house with the doors closed, there is no way anyone is going out tonight! Can you imagine 5 dogs smelling like skunk!:doh: Good luck!


----------



## Parkers Parents (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the recipe's. I bathed him with ivory dish detergent in the bath water with lots of baking soda but wasnt aware of peroxide helping ill try that next. I think he is okay but i cant seem to get it out of the fur on his face. 
Poor baby he loves to snuggle and well you know :yuck: smell.

Thanks again.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry about getting sprayed. That is a horriffic smell. You will be able to bring it down to tolerable levels with the concoctions listed above but beware the next time Parker is wet and the smell will be back. Good luck to you.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Jack got a direct hit to the face last year and I had really good results from *"Nature's Miracle Skunk Odor Remover". *The good thing about it is that it isn't a shampoo, you just pour it onto the affected areas and let it dry. It really worked! I'm pretty sure you can get it at any pet store.


----------

